# tragen, halten, stützen



## soplamocos

Hola, tengo una duda sobre qué verbo es más apropiado.
Quiero decir: [El relato] Retoma el mito del titán Atlas, el que sostiene la Tierra.
Mi primera idea fue: Es aufnimmt wieder den Mythos von dem Titan Atlas, der die Erde tragt
¿Pero quizá es mejor decir: der die Erde halt/stützt?


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ich würde es so sagen:
Sie greift den Mythos des Titanen Atlas (wieder) auf, der die Erde trägt.


----------



## soplamocos

Uncle BBB said:


> Ich würde es so sagen:
> Sie greift den Mythos des Titanen Atlas (wieder) auf, der die Erde trägt.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Maguia

Hallo, dazu ein kleiner Kommentar:
Meistens fügt man noch hinzu, dass Atlas "die Erde _auf seinen Schultern trägt_". Dadurch wird das Verb _tragen_ näher definiert, denn er könnte die Erde ja auch mit oder in den Händen tragen (rein theoretisch).

Gruß


----------



## Alemanita

Willkommen, Maguia, diesem unseren Universum.
Ich würde noch hinzufügen, dass Atlas genau genommen das Himmelsgewölbe auf oder zwischen den Schultern trägt. Soplamocos hat _die Welt_ vorgegeben und wir haben es so übernommen. Was ja richtig war, da nicht Gegenstand der Frage.
Viele Grüße.-


----------



## Maguia

¡Muchas gracias por tu bienvenida, Alemanita! 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf dieses "Universum" und hoffe sehr, ein wenig zu seinem Erhalt und Weiterbestehen beitragen zu können.
(aber wahrscheinlich gehört das nicht hierhin, ich entschuldige mich beim Eröffner dieses Threads).


----------

